
Tech Workers Need to Keep Organizing - eee_honda
https://www.jacobinmag.com/2018/11/tech-worker-organizing-google-union-walkout
======
eee_honda
Archived link here: [https://archive.fo/3UUa0](https://archive.fo/3UUa0)

